# 03 speed sensor



## datbuko (Sep 9, 2009)

I know that this is been asked before, but I still have some questions. I recently started having trouble with my 03 Nissan Altima SL (4 cylinder). I feels as though the transmission is slipping and the car stall at lower speeds. This has been going on for about a year now ( got around the stalling by putting it in neutral while stopped, still stall occasionally). About 2 months back, while driving on the freeway, the car felt as if the transmission slipped, then the SES light came on. I finally got to the shop yesterday to check what for the error code, it came up as P0725. He stated it was most likely a speed sensor issue. He quoted my about 100 bucks, seemed reasonable, but as I just graduated college and have not found a job yet, I am looking to save as much money as possible. As I have plenty of time, I was looking to do it my self. I was wondering if anyone could give a step by step replacement process, with pictures if at all possible. Also where can I get a replacement sensor? Is it just called a speed sensor or is there a more technical name for it?

Thank you all for your help,
David


----------

